# One Man Airforce Don Gentile



## Mustanglimey (Jan 25, 2021)

Any information on this. Found this in the US for $30, just arrived in great nick.
Only place I have read about it is on the 4th FG forum. Never seen another but must be plenty about I assume.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

